# My Newera Sourced and Built 350Z :D



## z3gga (Jan 30, 2005)

Hi Guys,
it's been a long time since i last posted on the forums, but some of you may remember my Newera sourced R34 GTR v-spec which i posted up on the forums, i sadly sold the car earlier this year and miss it to bits but had to move on and have since bought a 350Z! RWD FTW!
I've posted pics of the car as purchased and what has been done to it since, all work and parts have been sourced by Newera, it's taken a while but hopefully the car will be ready by the weekend after 4 months of waiting.
Hopefully Dino will be able to take some shots of the car over the weekend if he agrees!  

Ciao

Suhail 

This is the car as purchased by Miguel, it had 9000km's on the clock and in mint condition with the following mods;

- 19" Volk GTV's with RMC finish
- 20mm progressive sport lowering springs
- Fujitsubo Legalis R catback exhaust system
- Apex-i air intake
- Veilside carbon rear spoiler
- Trial front lip and sideskirts
- Veilside rear lip


















Once car had been received the modding began, i ordered the following bits;

- 19" Volk GTS in titanium gunmetal with +18 and +17 offset









- For the interior; Bride leather seats, Nismo GT titanium Shift knob, Momo Race 3000 Steering wheel, ANY's Carbon interior trims, Worx Bell Rapfix quick release kit.


















- For the exterior ; Blitz Rear spoiler, C-west Carbon front lip and sideskirts, Top secret Carbon Rear diffuser, INGS+1 Carbon bonnet.


















Car is currently being fitted with bodykit and sprayed, will post pics up once all the work is completed, hope you like


----------



## Pharoahe (Mar 11, 2006)

Very nice choice of mods, car is looking good too


----------



## z3gga (Jan 30, 2005)

Pharoahe said:


> Very nice choice of mods, car is looking good too


Thanks mate, was concentrating more on the exterior this time, have an APS TT planned for future engine mods, can't wait to see what the car will look like once completed


----------



## Pharoahe (Mar 11, 2006)

z3gga said:


> Thanks mate, was concentrating more on the exterior this time, have an APS TT planned for future engine mods, can't wait to see what the car will look like once completed


Then were talking some serious horspower. I know of cars that run the same set-up with up to 400bhp :flame:


----------



## z3gga (Jan 30, 2005)

Actually hoping for 420-450 bhp @ the hubs with the TT kit, it's the average figure obtained in SA-Well only 5 TT Z's in the country so far..


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

Looks good,even when i dont like the 350Z´s,but this looks good(and some expensive mods too):smokin:


----------



## z3gga (Jan 30, 2005)

Thanks mate! Hows your R34 Doing? I remember i got mine around the same time you bought your midnight purple R34, do you still have it?


----------



## maxman (Mar 13, 2006)

wow 

nice Z350 mate

keep up


----------



## markyboy.1967 (Feb 14, 2004)

*Wheels*

Hi m8, are you able to post up a few pics of the Volk GTS wheels. Im about to buy Volk wheels and never considered these wheels until i saw the ones on this thread...Maybe a pic or two of the wheel face on...How broad in mm is the lip on the wheels?


----------



## Nick MW (Aug 15, 2003)

Stunning looking car, big fan :smokin:

I look forward to watching it develop.


----------



## z3gga (Jan 30, 2005)

markyboy.1967 said:


> Hi m8, are you able to post up a few pics of the Volk GTS wheels. Im about to buy Volk wheels and never considered these wheels until i saw the ones on this thread...Maybe a pic or two of the wheel face on...How broad in mm is the lip on the wheels?












Hope this pic helps mate, i'm running a very aggressive offset on my Z, +18 and +17 hence the rear lip is huge, i'm not too sure on the exact size but from what i've read it should be anywhere between 110mm-125mm

NickMW, thanks mate, i can't wait to see the car completed, have had alot of input from all over, and Miguel has helped big time with the styling!


----------



## markyboy.1967 (Feb 14, 2004)

*Wheels*

Thanks--it does help..I checked the Rays web site and it says the 9.5x19 with an offset of +17 has a 94mm lip--that will do me.Hopefully order these tonight....How long did you wait for them, where from and how much ( pm if you want )


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

nice 350

remember your r34 was just about to leave when i was in japan


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

THE best 350Z I have seen, quality mods over "in your face" ones :bowdown1: 

Awesome :smokin:


----------



## murano3 (Mar 23, 2005)

Lovely looking machine and loving those wheels !! ..


----------



## z3gga (Jan 30, 2005)

Thanks for all the positive comments guys, the car had to be something special after the R34.

Matty32, i recall you being in Japan around that time last year, are you still there?

Markyboy i've pm'd you

Nick MW, your R32 was special mate


----------

